

SHOW HN: Listered.com lists of user-defined objects. Share, sort, follow - cstefanovici
http://www.listered.com

======
cstefanovici
Listered lets you define a thing that you would like to make a list of and add
items to that list. People who are interested in what you are listing can
follow one or more of your lists.

You could list anything from movies, favorite baseball players, motorcycles,
articles, works of art... you define the object and its properties.

Lists can then also be sorted according to any of the object's properties.

What do you think?

~~~
cstefanovici
View some examples:

Articles <http://www.listered.com/view/cat/Articles>

Apps <http://www.listered.com/view/cat/Apps>

CD Covers <http://www.listered.com/view/rony/CDs/>

------
JonLim
Interesting idea, a few thoughts:

\- No social integration to sign up?

\- No clickable links for things you add to the lists (Like Apps? But Articles
seems to have it.)

\- Why would people use this over publicly available blog posts that collect
all of this information in the first place?

Just some questions I had in my mind as I was looking through this, would love
to hear the reasoning.

